# Can anyone give me a recipe for Sarku Japan's Teriyaki Chicken?



## kbeck53

I ate the Chicken Teriyaki at Sarku Japan and loved it! I would really like to have the recipe for it, it's the best I've ever tasted. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## kbeck53

I guess that's a no.... 
....
Please? Can someone write something? I feel so lonely...


----------



## mezzaluna

I Googled the request and found this at The Recipe Link:

http://www.recipelink.com/gm/14/19669


----------



## kbeck53

Thanks so much! I have tried almost everything and I haven't been able to find it. I'll try it. :smiles:


----------



## keitaro427

Bonjour Avid Sakkio Fan!

I am a chef and former Sakkio Japan employee. I have written two posts thoroughly outlining the production of their Chicken Teriyaki and Beef Teriyaki. 

my user-name is Keitaro427 and you should be able to access my posts my searching my name on the site.

~Enjoy~

Regards,

K. Hitchens:roll:


----------



## ishbel

The thread dates from 2006!


----------



## andre

Dear Keitaro,

We are in the process of setting up new fast food chain in Europe which will be based on Japanese Cuisine.

Based on your posts we can see that you have an impressive background re: Japanese Cuisine.

Would you be open to co-operation?

If your answer is yes, could you please send me your private e mail address so I could share with you more details. Thank you!

Looking forward to getting your reply!

Best Regards

Andrzej Staszkiewicz


----------



## keitaro427

The fact that my original post for the Sakkio chicken teriyaki post dates from 2006 seems irrelevant to me.  Top chefs are still learning the same 5 "mother sauces" of French cuisine that have been a staple for two-hundred years, and people are still purchasing and using Julia Child's "Mastering The Art of French Cooking" almost fifty years after the fact.  A good recipe is a good recipe.


----------

